# Any fish from Tanganyika that is an algea eater?



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a 75G tank with 4 xenotilapia Ochrogenys, 5 Caudopuncks, 4 Cyprichromis Leptosoma, and 6 Multies...any algae eating fish I could add that are also from Lake Tanganyika? I want to keep this tank lake specific.
Thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry I can not think of one that would go well with your other fish in a 75g and do a great job.
Gobie cichlids ((Eretmodus cyanostictus, Eretmodus sp. "Cyanostictus North", Spathodus erythrodon, Spathodus marlieri and Tanganicodus irsacae) eat algae and pairs and singles can be OK in 75gs) but they are pretty useless at keeping tanks algae free.

The snail _Neothauma tanganyika_ is a good algae eater I think but for sure I have not been able to get hold of any yet. 

All the best James


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

24Tropheus said:


> Sorry I can not think of one that would go well with your other fish in a 75g and do a great job.
> Gobie cichlids ((Eretmodus cyanostictus, Eretmodus sp. "Cyanostictus North", Spathodus erythrodon, Spathodus marlieri and Tanganicodus irsacae) eat algae and pairs and singles can be OK in 75gs) but they are pretty useless at keeping tanks algae free.
> 
> The snail _Neothauma tanganyika_ is a good algae eater I think but for sure I have not been able to get hold of any yet.
> ...


The last 2 on your list eat algae. I'm not looking to keep the tank algae free. Just don't want too much on the rocks. If I had some fish that would graze on it that would be great. Actually I see my Xeno's picking at it!


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Try Nerite snails - not tang specific but they do a great job.


----------



## kkbward (Jan 1, 2007)

BN Pleco! not lake specific - but sometimes we have to bend....


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Pretty sure all gobie cichlids eat algae.
Eretmodus cyanostictus and Eretmodus sp. "Cyanostictus North" do for sure.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/e ... tictus.php
Tanganicodus primarily eats long algae strands (I hardly ever see mine grazing). Sp north is prob the best as has a wide flat underslung mouth for indiscriminate algae scraping/grazing. Mine scrape/graze quite a lot.

















Single Tropheus or Simochromis prob too big, agressive and active for your peaceful tank?









All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Are you looking for something that eats the algae off the rocks, or the glass?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> Are you looking for something that eats the algae off the rocks, or the glass?


Just looking for a fish that will graze the algae off the rocks. As listed I have 5 Caudopunks, 6 Multies, 4 Cyprichromis Leptosoma, 4 Xenotilapia Ochrogenys. Hopefully something that is compatible, and from lake Tanganyika.


----------

